

Give a free app, but make em pay. - jkhowland
http://brooksreview.net/2012/08/free-apps/
"IAP only works if you nag or tell each user about it by locking them out of what they want."<p>You can't be nice about free apps, you have to make it a pain point for the user or else they won't upgrade and you won't make any money.
======
jkhowland
"IAP only works if you nag or tell each user about it by locking them out of
what they want."

This is hard for most developers to understand: you have to create a pain
point as costly as the IAP upgrade for the users, or else they won't upgrade.

The cost of free should be in lack of necessary features, or in annoying
notifications. Either way, paid or free, the user should be paying, or else
you won't make any money.

------
CodeCube
It's all about optimizing the conversion pipeline. You have to have stats (GA,
Flurry, etc.), you have to study them, and you have to experiment. At the end
of the day, you gotta pay the bills.

